

Kickstarter - Social Lending Meets Venture Capital? - iamdave
http://kickstarter.com/

======
quellhorst
It isn't lending when you are giving the money away.

------
falsestprophet
No, because that would break even more laws than social lending did in the
first place.

These are donations apparently. I don't get it.

